# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Somos una pareja homosexual y buscamos gestante subrogada, ayuda.

## Grigrivos

Somos una pareja homosexual y buscamos gestante subrogada, ayuda.

----------


## Jsserti

Creo que puedo ayudarte. Hace poco leí un artículo de Canadian Medical Care, que ofrecía servicios para gestación subrogada pareja homosexual . Usted mismo se sorprenderá de cómo funciona todo esto: envía una solicitud a la empresa, el gerente se comunica con usted y luego elige un sustituto de la lista propuesta de candidatos. Concluya un contrato y solo espere el nacimiento de su bebé. ¡Los sueños necesariamente deben hacerse realidad!

----------

